# Centre Console Trim



## Tiger Feet (Mar 1, 2017)

Im wanting to replace my centre console trim because its scratched (brushed alu).

Ive found the part using http://www.realoem.me/Audi/RDW/ATT/2016 ... /863050#47

It looks as though its held in place via fittings from underneath? Im not sure how you would access them?

Do I need to remove the gear stick surrounds, buttons etc?

Thanks


----------



## Tiger Feet (Mar 1, 2017)

After another search, using the correct term, it appears this has been done by members before and is quite fiddly!


----------



## daddow (Jan 1, 2017)

I asked my Audi dealer to take the armrest out of my MK3 TDI and put it in the MK3 235bhp, agreeing the change they said it was as difficult a job as they had encountered, that involved removing the complete consul.


----------



## Blackhole128 (Dec 24, 2015)

Tiger Feet said:


> After another search, using the correct term, it appears this has been done by members before and is quite fiddly!


There was a tear in my carpet under the driver's seat, so Audi changed the entire carpet under warranty.

To do this they had to remove the centre console. When I collected the car, I was horrified to find the aluminium trim of the console was really badly damaged. Parts of the edge of the trim were like a serrated knife where the engineer had used a tool to prise it free of the plastic console. The plastic console was also damaged by the same process.

I complained and they replaced the console parts and trim, but they still couldn't get the new one to fit properly flush at the armrest end (so the aluminium sticks up a bit). You can't see it easily, I don't notice it much, but know it's there so it's annoying.

The trim removal and replacement is so tricky that the Audi engineers can't get it right, so what hope do us mortals have?


----------



## Tiger Feet (Mar 1, 2017)

Thanks... Ive knocked this idea on the head for now.

Part of me really wants to get stuck in and do it though. Im normally pretty good at this kind of thing but im concerned i'll create a rattle or creak which would really annoy the hell out of me. :?


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

Tiger Feet said:


> After another search, using the correct term, it appears this has been done by members before and is quite fiddly!


Can you point me in the direction of this other post, i actually have an annoying rattle under there somewhere and need to get it sorted.


----------



## macaddict111 (Jun 13, 2018)

Just looked in the repair manual and it's a PAIN. Let me leave this picture to discourage you:









What's not shown in that is additionally the removal of the drive mode/spoiler bank of buttons, their trim, the shift boot, and the start button trim


----------



## WL80 (Jul 10, 2018)

In my case I gave my TT to service to (among some other things) get a dash rattle pinned. What happened is, they apparently also worked on a central console and the way I know it is, that upon car collection I noticed that the driver's side belt buckle was...well...gone.  In some miraculous way the tech managed to squeeze it under the central console!!! [smiley=bigcry.gif] Good thing though, there were no visible scratches nor damages to that part also after the "correction" that was made next day.

Totally different story is that the rattle was still there and I finally got rid of it myself


----------



## BauhauTTS (Jan 8, 2017)

Have you considered a vinyl wrap? The carbon fibre trim looks smart on the TTRS, so that may work. Would require wrapping other trim bits, of course.


----------



## Quattro-ita (Jul 5, 2016)

I've Just replaced the leather trim of the centre console with the one in palomino Brown. To do this It took lots of effort since piece Number 8 is screwed from the bottom . However, you are not supposed to remove the whole centre console if you only want to replace the top silver trim. Just remove cuff Gear, MMI unit and buttons, also piano buttons (drive select and other buttons) and contour from the dashboard. Then pull up the silver trim.


----------



## orelf12 (Jul 24, 2018)

Quattro-ita said:


> I've Just replaced the leather trim of the centre console with the one in palomino Brown. To do this It took lots of effort since piece Number 8 is screwed from the bottom . However, you are not supposed to remove the whole centre console if you only want to replace the top silver trim. Just remove cuff Gear, MMI unit and buttons, also piano buttons (drive select and other buttons) and contour from the dashboard. Then pull up the silver trim.


How easy is it to remove the piano buttons and contour from the dash?

I want to get the console trimmed in carbon?

Thanks

Oli


----------



## Quattro-ita (Jul 5, 2016)

that is the easy part of the whole job...you'll find clear instructions by searching on this forum.


----------



## BlackOptic (Oct 3, 2017)

Quattro-ita said:


> that is the easy part of the whole job...you'll find clear instructions by searching on this forum.


I just found this post.

Do you have a link to the post with those instructions?


----------



## BlackOptic (Oct 3, 2017)

BlackOptic said:


> Quattro-ita said:
> 
> 
> > that is the easy part of the whole job...you'll find clear instructions by searching on this forum.
> ...


To explain.

I like the look and notion of the new 2019 TTS... I also like everything about the Comp package except the rear wing. If I skip the Comp package, I don't get carbon trim...

...which leads me to wonder how difficult it would be to do a trim swap on the refresh model TTS.


----------



## BlackOptic (Oct 3, 2017)

Here's a thread:

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... l#p7923226


----------



## BlackOptic (Oct 3, 2017)

Here's a thread:

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... l#p7923226


----------



## Quattro-ita (Jul 5, 2016)

You'd Better have a look at the picture on this thread
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... n#p8567530


----------



## Holmefield (Oct 4, 2020)

Wrapping my lower centre console around the gear is next week's job for me.


----------



## bunn7287 (Sep 28, 2019)

Guys, I have just finished another genuine carbon fibre Mk3 console as it happens and not had chance to put it on here as yet......removal of the original isn't that difficult to be fair at all, pm me if you like....
The consoles are genuine carbon fibre hand laid onto an original part, then numerous layers of UV stable epoxy are added. The epoxy is then sanded and clear coated prior to sanding and finally hand polishing.
Very labour intensive but the end result is great, looking very similar to the OE item at a fraction of the cost.

Anyone interested or needs advice let me know


----------



## 237tonybates (Jan 26, 2013)

These look great. Although ive always thought the stop start button needs blending in better . I know this is now a option on non rs now but the rs flap button is black so soesnt stick out. Have you thought about trying to do something with the stop start ? Just a though

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## bunn7287 (Sep 28, 2019)

237tonybates said:


> These look great. Although ive always thought the stop start button needs blending in better . I know this is now a option on non rs now but the rs flap button is black so soesnt stick out. Have you thought about trying to do something with the stop start ? Just a though
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


I assume that's directed at me?...... I used a TTS start/stop button on mine, which obviously has a red ring, which in my opinion gives a lovely contrast with the carbon finish.
Can't really cover the button as then you'd lose the illuminated letters.


----------



## 237tonybates (Jan 26, 2013)

Yes sorry wasnt a criticism just a question .

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## bunn7287 (Sep 28, 2019)

237tonybates said:


> Yes sorry wasnt a criticism just a question .
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


No offence taken, it's just never been an issue in the past my friend. To be fair for the amount of money I charge I'd find it very difficult to customise the console to an individual's needs as well unfortunately


----------



## j77drs (Aug 8, 2019)

What do you charge as a matter of interest


----------



## bunn7287 (Sep 28, 2019)

j77drs said:


> What do you charge as a matter of interest


£295 plus your original item......


----------

